# Uhrzeit auslesen



## Chris6783 (18. Jul 2007)

Hi,

wie kann ich in Java, eine vernüftige (so wie in unseren Breiten graden übliche) Zeit und Datumsdarstellung erreichen?

Bisher bekomme ich nur ein komisches:



> Wed Jul 18 15:12:44 CEST 2007



zustande!?

Danke! Christian


----------



## Murray (18. Jul 2007)

Sieh dir mal java.text.DateFormat an.


----------



## JPKI (18. Jul 2007)

Oder java.text.SimpleDateFormat

Beispielcode für den nachschlagefaulen Menschen:

```
SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("hh:mm:ss");
System.out.println(format.format(new Date()));
```


----------



## Guest (13. Dez 2007)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder java.text.SimpleDateFormat
> 
> Beispielcode für den nachschlagefaulen Menschen:
> 
> ...


Schönes Beispiel, das aber nicht die Frage des Threadautors beantwortet. Wie bekommt man damit nun nach unseren Breitengraden üblich das 24h-Format ausgegeben?


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Dez 2007)

```
... new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
```


----------



## Loep (13. Dez 2007)

Bei dem geposteten Code kommt bei mir immer ne IllegalArgumentException. Bei mir gehts mit dem Calendar ganz gut.
12 bzw. 24 Stundenformat wird auf die übliche Art und weise angegeben: hh bzw. HH (kann man natürlich auch in der API nachlesen!)


```
SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm:ss");
System.out.println(format.format(Calendar.getInstance().getTime()));
```

^- Ausgabe: 17:28:48


----------



## Guest (13. Dez 2007)

:shock: So einfach? :roll: Danke Jungs, auch fürs schnelle Antworten


----------

